# One Stupid Tafe Owner



## Captain Mal (Jul 15, 2020)

Maybe I should buy another Tafe?

Seems when I bought my Tafe the power steering cylinder was good but there was paint on 
the shaft. 









So I run about 10 hours and started to literally throw oil out of the cylinder, losing all steering while 1/2 mile deep into a hollow away from my truck and trailer. Had to back up using the individual brakes to "steer" to the truck. Added a quart of fluid after that and a quart every two hours of operation to finish my food plots. Took a picture of the cylinder and was so stupid I did not see the obvious problem until weeks later. Look.








The paint on the shaft "grabbed" the end seal of that cylinder and pulled it right out. I actually thought it was some kind of STOP for the steering shaft to see that there. Could have probably just pushed it back in place, slowed the leak a bit and also cleaned off that paint. 

Well I have since taken it back to Brewer Tractor in Elleville, Ga. to get the cylinder rebuilt and that front hose replaced. Instantly they looked at it and showed me why it was leaking. I never saw that the front seal and cap of the cylinder was pulled out and stuck up the shaft. 

Hard to admit I was such a fool but that is the case. Don't paint your cylinder shaft. 

Well as I was leaving their shop I stopped and looked. The had another Tafe there for sale. $2,900 and it is manual steering with "only" 1,500 hours. Wife was with me. She sat in the truck and forbid me to buy it and be the "Tafe King". 

When I get back to Georgia around November 5th I have to pick up my repaired tractor. She will not be there and if it is still for sale ......... ?

You just cannot have enough tractors.


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

Another example of tractoritis rearing it's ugly head. How many tractors are enough? You don't have enough fingers and toes to count. I saw a documentary on YouTube of a family owned 700 acre farm in Ill. He had 137 tractors from 1948 to 2010. HP ranged from 30 ish for the older models to 300 HP for the newer JD's. Must be more money in farming than I realized. I had a shop foreman in the chemical plant where we worked in WVa. He owned 350 acres and he told me he loved farming more than anything and would keep it up until he went broke.


----------



## Captain Mal (Jul 15, 2020)

Farming is a lifestyle for many. I do not farm but have some hunting acreage. Had a 1966 Ford 2000 for over a decade. It just started to do multiple breakdowns and took me many days of labor and expense to keep it running. Just not worth it so I opted to literally give it away, even though I thought I had it fixed. 

Got the Tafe and it lasted 10 hours before the steering went out. Ran well while it did. That mid-30's horsepower from both the old Ford and the Tafe worked for me. Sure was nice to have power steering as I often work in tight places doing food plots. On the big areas you don't need power steering. Still thought that was a great feature and got this tractor just for that steering. 

Of course that power steering became no steering. Just my luck. 

Almost bought two different tractors in the 20 hp range but neither would work my 20 disc - 7 ft. harrow or the 6 ft. brush hog and 5 prong plow. So, I opted for the Tafe. They are still made today but are no longer marketed in the U.S.

That cylinder is getting fixed, I hope. My thoughts are that now I know how well a Tafe can run, there's this other one available without power steering. Two tractors for 6 grand total??? 

Doubt I will do it as I only have covered space for one tractor alongside the covered area for my big trailer that hauls them. Maybe I just need more covered shed?


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

Sounds like the old chicken and egg debate. Tractor or shed.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I have never heard of a TAFE until today. Looks like a good machine. I'll probably spend the rest of the afternoon reading up on them. I hope yours gets fixed okay.


----------



## Captain Mal (Jul 15, 2020)

bontai Joe said:


> I have never heard of a TAFE until today. Looks like a good machine. I'll probably spend the rest of the afternoon reading up on them. I hope yours gets fixed okay.


Tafe (Tractor and Farm Equipment) is made in India. it is TODAY the third largest tractor company in the world. From the mid-1980's to 2010 or so the made many models of Massey Ferguson. They also had many dealers here in the U.S., often selling the Massy and Tafe models together. Tafe has a huge market in India, the Middle East and Asia. Do a search on them and be ready for a surprise.

Now I am talking rumor. I heard that Massey, around 2010, wanted to source their tractors in China. They sure did but don't know if it is related to Tafe pulling out of the U.S. market. Heard that was because they were not into dealing with emission requirements.

Around where there were dealers there are many used today. I am dealing with Brewer Tractor in Elleville, Ga. They were a Tafe dealer and sold hundreds of them and before that, old Ford tractors. Today they only do repairs and sell used tractors.

B046A653-FF30-48D6-BE9D-EBDA87C9B09E by Larry Malinoski, on Flickr


----------



## Captain Mal (Jul 15, 2020)

Went over to Brewers' in Elleville last week. He says he's not working on them any more because you can't get parts. Then I showed him new steering bars and drag links in factory Tafe boxes. He took the old ones I had and a set of new ones on "consignment" for me. 

You need something, contact Willard Brewer or his son Michael at Brewers' Tractor in Elleville, Ga. He sold them for many years and is quite experienced with Tafe.


----------

